# Black Diamond Optics



## Uintaprecision (Aug 17, 2017)

Okay so I have taken some time to compare these optics with others I own. I am not on here to bash other optics so I will not list the optics compared. I will say this, WOW, the clarity on the glass is second to none. Seriously the glass is about as clear I have seen. There optics have a machined gear driving turret, which I like as I can be sure the input is accurate and the optic is guaranteed to track. I like the reticle as well, it is not cluttered and has hold overs marked out in the reticle for windedge and elevation. The hash marks are also in MOA, 2MOA on elevation and 1MOA on windedge. These are true at max power. 

Now they come three models, a 5-25x56mm, a 3-15x50mm, and a 2-10x50mm. I personally have the 5-25-x56mm and the 2-10x50mm. I have been very impressed with their performance. I feel these would be an amazing optic for any hunter or long range precision shooter. The good new sis they are priced extremely competitively, especially considering their performance. They also sale a HD bino which is 10x42mm as well as a angled spotting scope 20-60x86mm, which personally I think competes with other spotters in the $5000 price range. 

I would like to hear from others who have these optics and these experiences with them. Tell me about their performance and what you thought about their glass. 

If anyone wants more information or is interested acquiring one of these optics PM me or shoot me an email and we can about where I got mine from and where you can find the best price.


----------

